# Jalen Rose



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

I know we have a virtual logjam at the forward spot but I just heard he got waived from New York and it made me a little excited to think that sometime in the future Walsh could pick him back up. We are in need of veteran leadership and the man has a decent past history here in Indiana. Definately just a dream statement but something that sparked my interest none the less...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

He wants too much money.....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I was going to bring this up, but after that tough cut, I really doubt we would cut Rawle Marshall to sign Rose or Luke Jackson.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I really doubt we would cut Rawle Marshall to sign Rose or Luke Jackson.


Won't happen. Maybe if Rose wants to get only 750.000 a season :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> He wants too much money.....


No he doesn't. He's already making almost $17 million this season no matter what. He's going to sign for the veteran's minimum.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

no roster space. would like to see old rose in a pacers jersey sometime though.. he is 33? still have a few productive years in him im sure.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> no roster space.



Cut Green!!!!!....I would definetly love to get J.R. back, would make us better, and even deeper.....Think of all the roster options we have....but with the way this offseason has been I doubt we see it happen.... ....Rose should retire a Pacer, and should have never been traded in the 1st. play......Make it happen Bird and Donnie....make it happen... :curse:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Rose should retire a Pacer, and should have never been traded


We never would've been as successful as we were without Ron Artest. Brad Miller was pretty good before we basically let him go by trading him for Pollard, too. Artest for Peja for Harrington, also, but still, Harrington > Jalen Rose.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

He could solidify our PG need. We have 2 decent backups for Tinsley getting hurt, but decent isn't a championship.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> We never would've been as successful as we were without Ron Artest. Brad Miller was pretty good before we basically let him go by trading him for Pollard, too. Artest for Peja for Harrington, also, but still, Harrington > Jalen Rose.



The Pacers best years were from the 1997-98 season to the 1999-00 season...this is when they had the best chance to win a championship and might have if it wasn't for a guy named Michael Jordan...but guess who was an integral part of those team...that's right, Jalen Rose...the years they have had Artest and Peja they have been simply middle of the pack Eastern Conference teams...good teams but not real championship contenders


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> but guess who was an integral part of those team...that's right, Jalen Rose...


And guess who has declined so much in the past few years? That's right, Jalen Rose.



> the years they have had Artest and Peja they have been simply middle of the pack Eastern Conference teams...good teams but not real championship contenders


Excuse me. 61 wins is a middle-of-the-pack Eastern team and non-contender?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> And guess who has declined so much in the past few years? That's right, Jalen Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. 61 wins is a middle-of-the-pack Eastern team and non-contender?



No one said he didn't decline...he has...but I'm saying that Artest and Peja and Brad Miller didn't put the Pacers over the hump and make them so much better as you contend...their best shots at the title were those 3 years when Jalen was there (not just b/c of Jalen but he was a huge contributor)....and, yea, they had 61 wins that one year but it was just that, ONE year...they didn't get it done in the postseason


right now, Harrington > Jalen Rose...but back then, Jalen Rose > Harrington


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> but I'm saying that Artest and Peja and Brad Miller didn't put the Pacers over the hump and make them so much better as you contend...


Artest and Miller did. At least, Miller helped a lot before he was traded, and with Carlisle, Artest, as our best player, took us to the Eastern Conference Finals.



> their best shots at the title were those 3 years when Jalen was there (not just b/c of Jalen but he was a huge contributor)....


Yes, but then we also had Rik Smits, Mark Jackson, Reggie Miller, Chris Mullin, and the Davis's. This team has been constantly injured or poorly coached since 2000, except for one year, when we won 61 games.



> and, yea, they had 61 wins that one year but it was just that, ONE year...they didn't get it done in the postseason


And we did before? The Pistons of that year were amazing, and we took them to 6. It's not like we really had any chance against the Lakers in 2000, and even though the Bulls series was close, we still didn't win that.



> right now, Harrington > Jalen Rose...but back then, Jalen Rose > Harrington


We traded Rose when he was declining. He hasn't been the same since 2000.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I know Jalen is not the same player as past, but I bet if he comes here, he'll play much much better, and would be a great contributor as well.....I wanna see him here so bad, he was always one of my favorite players, both on and off the court.... :cheers:.....


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I still wear my Jalen Rose pacers jersey, I love the guy. We don't really have room for him though, but I would certainly welcome him back.

I miss seeing him and Reggie go off for 40 a piece.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I miss seeing him and Reggie go off for 40 a piece.



Me too.... ....


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Artest and Miller did. At least, Miller helped a lot before he was traded, and with Carlisle, Artest, as our best player, took us to the Eastern Conference Finals.
> 
> Yes, but then we also had Rik Smits, Mark Jackson, Reggie Miller, Chris Mullin, and the Davis's. This team has been constantly injured or poorly coached since 2000, except for one year, when we won 61 games.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> Yes, but then we also had Rik Smits, Mark Jackson, Reggie Miller, Chris Mullin, and the Davis's. This team has been constantly injured or poorly coached since 2000, except for one year, when we won 61 games.





> Artest and Miller didn't make them any better...


...Wow.



> going all the way back to the early 90's, the Pacers best TEAM consisted of Miller, Rose, Jackson, Smits, the Davis's and Mullin...IMO, once those guys left, the team had a slight drop off...they were still a good team but not as good as they were before...


What are we even arguing about? I started this by saying Harrington > Rose, which is true. Sure, Rose was a part of our nice team in the late '90's/2000. So what? Does that make him better than Harrington now? No. He definitely wouldn't have helped as much as Ron Artest on that 61 win team, either.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> ...Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> What are we even arguing about? I started this by saying Harrington > Rose, which is true. Sure, Rose was a part of our nice team in the late '90's/2000. So what? *Does that make him better than Harrington now? No*. He definitely wouldn't have helped as much as Ron Artest on that 61 win team, either.


You need some reading comprehension man..no one ever said that Jalen was better than Harrington right now...it's pretty obvious that he's not...what I've been saying is that getting Artest and Brad Miller didn't make them any better than they were before...b/c it didn't


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> You need some reading comprehension man..no one ever said that Jalen was better than Harrington right now...


That was part of my original post, which I thought you were trying to argue by saying Rose helped us when he was here. My fault.



> what I've been saying is that getting Artest and Brad Miller didn't make them any better than they were before...b/c it didn't


Yes, getting them did make us better. Artest was our best player in the '03-'04 season, and Rose went into major decline mode that year. That's just Artest. Brad Miller helped a lot in the '02-'03 season, also, before Isiah Thomas let the season go down the drain in the 2nd half.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

He signed with the Suns, making them even scarier.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> He signed with the Suns, making them even scarier.


He is going to be amazing for them. Handles the ball, makes great decisions, can be a playmaker, very accurate on open threes, and, as bad as it sounds, he'll actually be one of their best defenders.

Great pickup.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great pickup indeed...Well atleast he didn't end up with the Pistons like Dale.... :curse:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> He could solidify our PG need. We have 2 decent backups for Tinsley getting hurt, but decent isn't a championship.



bringing up the word championship in a pacers forum is just insane...these guys gotta worry about gettin the 8th spot...its not that i like to get all down on the pacers but i see nothing coming from this team.


----------

